# Good mods to perform on a Surefire 9P and Surefire M3?



## tobrien (Jun 9, 2007)

I just bought an M3 and a 9P and I was wondering what some good modifications are to perform on either of these lights?

I'm not too bound by money right now, so pretty much any practical or worthwhile mod I'm open for.

So what mods should I do or have done?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Tucker


----------



## mdocod (Jun 9, 2007)

there's lots of options.

Most people will tell you the *best* upgrade you can do is to convert them to use rechargable cells, or pick up a more powerful lamp, or both. But it depends on how much you plan on using the lights.. For daily use rechargable solutions, while expensive to begin with, pay off big in the long run, and most rechargable options will actually run brighter than the standard setup with photo lithium CR123s. 

For the 9P, you can "upgrade" to many different 9V lamps available, including LED drop-in modules with the new cree/seoul LEDs, for a long running efficient light with great punch. Surefire, Wolf-Eyes, G&P, LumensFactory, and Pila all make various "26mm" lamps that fit SF P series heads.

For the M3, LumensFactory just released some new lamps that are sortof "inbetween" the MN10 and MN11 as far as intensity goes. which gives you more options to play with. (they are called the HO-M3 and EO-M3 lamps).


----------



## NotRegulated (Jun 9, 2007)

MDOCOD has done a great job providing all the possible setups. He has good advice. Check out his capability chart.

Staying Incandescent.
For me, the best change is using two 17500 li-on rechargeables to power the same P90 bulb (guilt-free lumens) and/or adding an A19 one-cell adaptor, using two 17670 li-on rechargeables with the P91 or LF E0-9 bulb. For greater runtime over the 17500's , you could also use the P90 with the 17670's too. I personally favor the A19 one-cell adaptor, two 17670 li-on rechargeables with the LF E0-9 bulb. Screaming output. This setup is also very versatile too. I carry a SC3 spares carrier with the stock P90 bulb and six CR123's. If you get caught with your rechargables dying unexpectedly, which sometimes happens, you can remove the A19 adaptor, replace the EO-9 bulb with the P90, insert 3 CR123 primaries and you are good to go. Or you could put a WE D26 cree LED drop in in the spares carrier for a really long runtime. See below.

Going LED.
I have been using a 3.7-13v Wolf-Eyes D26 XR-E CREE drop-in bulb in the 9P (get them at Pacific Tactical Solutions). I tend to favor the incandescents but the 130 lumen cree bulb really shines! You get hours of runtime in a 9P on primary CR123's. And the bulb is really bright. This LED drop-in is also really versatile. Mine works in my two cell lights (G2/6P/C2) on either one 17670 rechargable (3.7v) or two CR123 primaries. I've heard it also works on two 3.7v R123's but I haven't tried it. It also is equally at home in a 9P on two 17500's or 3 primary CR123's. I have also heard works with three 3.7v R123's but haven't tried it either.


----------



## Flash007 (Jun 9, 2007)

With 17670 and 3,7V-13V 130 lumens, output is not regulated, but you have more runtime (8 hours with 18650, maybe 6 hours with 17670). 
Output is diminishing over time.

I've tested the 3,7V-13V 130 lumens with 2x R123's and 3x R123's, it's OK.
Output is regulated from ~4,8V with this dropin.


If you want absolutely regulated output with one 17670, you must buy the new 3,7V-6V 130 or 170 lumens from Wolf-Eyes.
Regulated with one Li-ion cell or 2x cr123's.


----------



## defusion (Jun 9, 2007)

I suggest a LED drop-in for the 9P for long runtimes and good brightness, and a EO-M3 bulb from lumens factory for your SF M3 for insane output (but still 25min of runtime on rechargeables, which isn't all THAT bad).

and ofcourse 2x 17500 rechargeable batteries per light! rechargeability is a must, especially for the power sucking incandescent bulbs.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 14, 2007)

all right, thank you all very much!

I'm going to look into all of your posts


----------



## cfromc (Jun 14, 2007)

Any of those mods will work better with a little Pro Gold (Deoxit Gold) on all the connections. Its about $5.95 for a little bottle, plus shipping, but you can see the increase in brightness from just putting a little drop on the connections (+ sping, -spring, between the batts). I've done all my lights with it.

I also have an M3, C3 and a lego Leef 2x18650 light with a C3 head. The Leef with 2 18650s and a P91 really kicks azz. For the C3 I will probably get the WE 170 lumen Cree from PTS. For the M3 I run the MN11 with 3 primaries but its use is only for "emergencies" and is otherwise not used. I might get an M3 or Turbo head in the future and run a Leef body with 18650s. Those HOLAs really scream on 2 L-ions. Just make sure the batteries work with the bulb i.e. the amperage draw. Read Mdocod's l-ion post if in doubt.


----------



## txgp17 (Feb 10, 2008)

Send your M3 to milkyspit for a 3 x Q5 modification.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175320

Or get the KL9 head when SureFire releases it this year.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 11, 2008)

Buy two pairs, or more of 18500 cells and a Pila IBC battery charger. Bore out both bodies to accomodate those cells and run the P91 in the 9P and MN11 in the M3. The Wolf-Eyes D26 13V assembly is well made and a solid suggestion. However, the Dereelight 1SM-2 SMO will give you greater throw down a distance. An M2 bezel for the 9P (13586-1 in black, or 13586-11 HA) is a relatively inexpensive upgrade to the Z44. Throw in a couple of FM24 and FM64 beam diffusers for good measure. An application of DeoxIt Gold to all contacts and springs can only help. If you plan on using a cell extender, consider the TnC Detonator over the A19 as it provides additional anti-roll and grip capabilities. As for upgrading the tailcap, consider waiting on the upcoming run of RPM McClicky caps. With tritium slots (three per tailcap), or without. Else, upgrade your current twist-ons with 30, or 60 ohm Mc2CS switches.


----------



## ugrey (Feb 11, 2008)

Within the next 10 months SureFire should release an LED M3 head, called the KL9, that puts out 350 lumens for one hour (guess) and costs about $150 (guess). They are also set to release the P61 LED lamp assembly which will work on 6 or 9 volts and produce 200 lumens and cost about $30 (guess). It should run for 1.5 to 2 hours. If you can wait, great things are in the future.


----------

